# Pastilles e-mails sur iPad



## TW!X_Alriksnow (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, ma mère vient de faire l'acquisition d'un iPad 32go wifi SANS 3G. 

Le problème est que quand elle reçoit des e-mails, les pastilles rouges n'apparaissent pas mais la case "Pastille sûr icône d'app" est bien activée  

Help please 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------

Je précise aussi que c'est un iPad 3


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Septembre 2012)

Il faut pour cela que, dans "réglages>mail,contacts, calendriers> nouvelles données" tu valides le "Push" et que tu choisisses le laps de temps.


----------

